# I crossed to the dark side



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a friend call me up and say that he was thinning out his herd. He wanted to get rid of his youngest dog. I told him that I would take him and give him a whirl. BIG problem thou, this dog is a GSP. Man what was I thinking. :roll:

Well we went out and worked the shorthair, GWP and setter on pigeons tonight. All I got to say is this dog is all business. I am including a few pics.


----------



## Oscar (Nov 16, 2007)

Dark side?? Did you convert from the false faith of Labs? Sound like to joined the light. It's a little know fact that Jesus, Mohammad, and King David all had pointers.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oscar said:


> Dark side?? Did you convert from the false faith of Labs? Sound like to joined the light. It's a little know fact that Jesus, Mohammad, and King David all had pointers.


they all had labs too.......................they were retreivers


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

In my kennel, I house 2 labs, 1 setter, and now this shorthair. 

I doubt I saw the light, more along the lines of getting possed of some sort of demon. *-HELP!-*


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Get yerself a pointer to complete the collection. 8)


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I surely would have taken the wirehair if you were wanting to kill birds! :wink:


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I use to own that wirehair. He didn't impress me so I took out the trash and gave him to my brother inlaw. He is an ok dog, but he is not anything special. After all the talk on here, you would think a GWP walked on the moon. hahahaha


Are the pics coming up when you guys look at the post? When I click on the post all I see is code.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

utfireman said:


> I use to own that wirehair. He didn't impress me so I took out the trash and gave him to my brother inlaw. He is an ok dog, but he is not anything special. After all the talk on here, you would think a GWP walked on the moon. hahahaha
> 
> Are the pics coming up when you guys look at the post? When I click on the post all I see is code.


nope not coming up, copied and pasted onto another tab.. good lookin pup.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Are the pics coming up when you guys look at the post? When I click on the post all I see is code.


No, they're too big. Reduce the image width to 640 pixels, I think.


----------



## Western Charm (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Ray:

Nice looking shorthair. He appears to know his business.

Robb


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Robb, 

I got some stuff back on the trackers. I lost my phone while hunting so give me a call when you can.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

"Well, You's can call me RAY, and you's can call me JAY, but ya's doesn't have to call me a Wirehair owner!"

Ray, untill you get another Wirehair, you'll always be in the dark.... :idea:


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex,

Stuffin said that you messaged me and that I never responded, I never got a PM from you. Let me know again what it was that you wanted, if it was to go and hunt behind those setters, I am all for it!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------

